# T8 Zoo Med Ultra Sub 6500K experiences?



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience of these tubes?

http://www.petclubuk.com/kelkoo.do?id=2055

I'm after good colour rendition, which on paper they seem to have at CRI 98.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ZooMed makes some nice bulbs. Their Flora Sun bulbs work well too if you mix them with the Ultra Sun bulbls to balance out the pink color.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I really liked these bulbs when I used them over a 2' tank. The color of the Ultra Sun was very nice and accurate, not nearly as yellow as 6500k tubes usually are. Like most tubes though, a high CRI means a low output and these bulbs are not as "bright" as many others. But, if you use several or want a low light tank with nice colors, these are great bulbs.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been using these along with the Flora Sun for years now and will not consider using anything else!!! Not because I feel these are the best and nothing is better, it is because I have just been very satisfied with this mix of bulbs after trying several other brands of bulbs.

I use 2 of each Flora Sun and the Ultra Sun in a custom canopy over a 40 gal breeder (36X18X16).


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine are still on the shelf waiting to be swapped for GroLux tubes. The Zoomed tubes are T8 while the GroLux are the older, thicker T12. Will save some money when I swap in the newer generation Zoomed tubes.


----------

